# Hoyt Havoctec



## danreg99

Just bought a Havoctec before opening day. Shot a nice buck on opening day and lost it. Searched for over 11 hours!!!! Got a 3x3 on tuesday. No brow tines, would have been a nice 4x4. Anyone know why the havoctec's are so damn loud?


----------



## Dustin

Well besides the obvious, loose sights, rest or anything else. Is there string suppresors or string silencers. Are the basics there. If not than that could be the problem.......Or.....I also know some one who shoots a Hoyt his is a little noisy too. I shoot a Mathews Fx, cheaper version of the mathews bows and have noticed that mine is quite quieter the his Hoyt. I am not saying mathew's Or Hoyt is better, just saying you are not the only one with that problem

Thx
Dustin


----------



## Shack

I also have a hoyt havoctec...when I first purchased I noticed a little louder noise to this bow......
Since then I have put string silencers on and limb savers, tightened everything and since then have had not problems.....
Matter of fact, this is one of the nicest bows I have owned in this price range........


----------



## Cabela's Boy

hoyts are nice bows but if you want the best that archrey has to offer get an alpine fatal impact. they are the quietest bows in the world they shoot nice and they only cost 559.


----------



## smalls

Alpine Fatal Attack, where can I find one of those? perhaps at cabelas :lol:

Compound bows are cheating, real men make their own sticks! j/k


----------



## bow

I bought a Hoyt Havoctec and it is the best bow I have ever had.
I have shot numerous big bucks including one 10 point that scored
196 1/2.


----------



## Goldy's Pal

Nice score!! But I'm zoned in totally on the Matthews standard (there first bow) the repetition is incredible even after one off season to the next. I know it's the bow of my lifetime anyway. 8)


----------



## WhakGreenie03

i have to back up the hoyt. I get a differant bow every year and till last year when i went from the hoyt havoctech to the browning mirage i have found lots of flaws in the browning compared to the hoyt. I have not however been able to shoot a mathews. The hoyt has the vibration cornered but the weight was a lil heavy....but that helps keep the bow stable.


----------

